# Heckler and Koch USP Tactical vs. Mark 23



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone know anything about the differences besides the fact that Im going to pay $1,000.00 less for the USP Tactical than the very sweet Mk 23?


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Internally they are completely different guns.

You can get the Tactical in different calibers if that appeals to you, but in .45 the Mk23 will be softer shooting. I like mine. Is it worth a grand? To me, yeah, it is, but for purely objective reasons. It's a Mark 23!!! LOL


----------

